# Dismantling



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Drinda and I find ourselves with other interests than planted tanks. Consequently our way-too-many tanks are being neglected. We're going to tear down the large tank in my office and the shorty that we have on the counter.

All the plants are available to members free... but you have to come and get them. Also, please understand that both tanks are an algae mess in the current situation.

We'll also be giving away the substrate. The shorty has aquasoil. The large tanks has something else, which I don't remember.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

sorry to hear your are going away from those tanks. your tanks looks amazing!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

They're not looking so amazing right now. We had a disaster in my office two weeks ago. We were getting ready to head out for 10 days in Florida. Drinda was doing last minute water changes. Somehow this tank virtually drained. We filled it up with treated tap water. But in the summer our water system adds all kinds of nastiness to keep the bacteria level low. We lost basically every fish in the tank.

That was just kind of the final straw to tell us to cut back. We just haven't been able (or maybe willing) to keep up.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I love the shorty on the bar. My wife gets a little upset if I have something on our counter for more then a few minutes but when I brought her to the Christmas party she loved the tank and even said one like that would look great on our counter. If you think about getting rid of it let me know.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Joshie just left with a couple of bags of plants. There's still tons left. We're going to just clean everything up and put it in storage for a while. We're fickle. We'll jump back in sooner or later.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

what's the address?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh my goodness! I'm sorry to hear about this guys.  If you ever need anything when you decide to take the tanks out of storage just send me a message. If you've got any Crypts, Anubias, Bolbitis, or H. pinnatifida that you wouldn't mind mailing I'd love to take it off your hands. 

<3,
Phil


----------



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're getting out. Maybe one day you will have the time and energy to get back into it


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I would like substrate if it is still available.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, so we're not "getting out"... just trying to regain a little sanity.

Phil, for you and you only I will send you whatever you want (that I have, of course).

Pam, the substrate is yours... have a couple of bucket available. Will let you know when ready.

Here's what's left...

1. Large quantity of the dwarf hair grass you all remember as our foregrounds. This stuff only grows 1in high and never needs mowing. To my mind, this is a near perfect foreground.

2. Large quantity of pellia.

3. A few Anubias nana petite.

4. A large quantity of "Unknown"! This is a plant that has a growth pattern like chain sword. But the leaves are wider and somewhat fleshier. Not even Drinda know what this is. So you know it must be good.

5. A few assorted crypts.

There may be something else hiding in there that I can't see right now.

This will be the last call before the zombie apocalypse overtakes them.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You need to develop some sort of gyroscopic stand so you can keep a tank in that RV of yours.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Still have some plants. We are just too busy with grandchild, family, aging mothers, to keep 7 tanks. We are changing them over to low-tech slow growing. Don't think I'll ever be without a tank set up.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I want the "Unknown" grassy plant with the fat leaves. Remember it from some time ago. 

Here's a good offer: If someone goes to Drinda and Bill to pick stuff up I will pay their gas ($20). All I want is that plant.

Besides if Drinda thrashes that plant it may never appear again in the hobby.

Drinda, Bill,

If you are willing to go through the trouble of shipping just let me know. Will gladly pay for shipping and the headache.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

niko said:


> I want the "Unknown" grassy plant with the fat leaves. Remember it from some time ago.
> 
> Here's a good offer: If someone goes to Drinda and Bill to pick stuff up I will pay their gas ($20). All I want is that plant.
> 
> ...


This one?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Not sure. Saw the plant a long time ago. From what I remember the leaves were no more than 2" long.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I too am going with the low and slow approach for now, I haven't run CO2 in a while and only fertilize once a week. Things have more or less stabilized but naturally I lost a lot. I guess I need to switch to "weeds"... anyone have any jungle val? I need some sort of substrate fert that doesn't require replacing my substrate. I tried the ones that come in little pill capsules... I guess it worked ok, but since they float it was hard to get them placed well. Best tank at the moment is our bowfront with the Goodied farm. I grow all sorts of java fern family plants in there with no ferts at all, and only occasional BBA intervention.


----------

